# Assembled PC Price for rendering work???



## sachintwinturbo (May 9, 2012)

Hi
I just got quotation from dealer  for following configuration. He has quoted 80,000RS for the same. Please tell me whether it is right and also suggest any modification in hardware
I want to use this machine for rendering work
Thanks in advance

NVIDIA GTX 470
Intel® Core™ i7-2600 Processor (8M Cache, up to 3.80 GHz)
Intel  Desktop Board DH67BL
TRANSCEND  8 GB DDR3
SATA HDD SEG 1TB
CABINET COOLERMASTER 311
SMPS COOLERMASTER 600W
DELL 24 LED


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2012)

The Dealer is robbing you basically and also trying to sell you old hardware. Example is GTX 470 which has been withdrawn from the market long back.

Please fill up the questions present in the Thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here so that we can suggest you the best solution for you.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 9, 2012)

sachintwinturbo said:


> Hi
> I just got quotation from dealer  for following configuration. He has quoted 80,000RS for the same. Please tell me whether it is right and also suggest any modification in hardware
> I want to use this machine for rendering work
> Thanks in advance
> ...



Thank God you came to this FORUM!!!


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

NVIDIA GTX 470-*[Get some workstation card if your not going to game or get an 6870 or gtx 560 or 7850]*
Intel® Core™ i7-2600 Processor (8M Cache, up to 3.80 GHz)
Intel Desktop Board DH67BL
TRANSCEND 8 GB DDR3
SATA HDD SEG 1TB
CABINET COOLERMASTER 311
SMPS COOLERMASTER 600W *[better get an corsair/seasonic 600w]*
DELL 24 LED


----------



## sachintwinturbo (May 10, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Creating Interactive application in Quest 3D and rendering in 3Ds Max 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:75,000 to 85,000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 64-bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:24inch, 1920 x 1200

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:In Next Week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: will done by an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ansune, Buying locally

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: The min. passmark requirement for a graphics card is 2500


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

Intel® Core™ i7-2600 Processor (8M Cache, up to 3.80 GHz)
Intel Desktop Board DH67BL
TRANSCEND 8 GB DDR3
SATA HDD SEG 1TB
CABINET COOLERMASTER 311
Corsair 600w
DELL 24 LED
Let some suggest a good workstation card


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2012)

> 3. Planning to overclock?
> Ans: yes


^ so add a "k" to the processor


----------



## desiJATT (May 11, 2012)

amjath said:


> ^ so add a "k" to the processor



Not just a "K". OP also have to invest in a suitable Z68 or Z77 motherboard for overclocking.


----------



## Jripper (May 11, 2012)

Shoot the dealer in the head who suggested this config for 80k. -_-


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

Here you go:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i5 2600k|18300
*Motherboard*
|ASRock Z77 Extreme 4|10000
*RAM*
|G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) x4 = 16GB|6000
*Graphic Card*
|
*ATI FirePro V5800 Professional Graphic Card*
 |23500
*SSD*
|Kingston SSDNow V100 64 GB SSD|4480
*HDD*
|WD 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive |7400
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II-620W|4700
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet|2650
*Monitor*
|
*Benq G2220HDL LED Monitor*
|7500
*UPS*
|
*APC 800VA*
|2800
*FANS*
|Cooler Master BC120 |1000
|
*Total*
|88k
You can cut out the SSD and probably buy a cheaper 1 Tb harddrive

Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS) @ 5.5k

you will also have to add a cpu cooler : 

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler @2.2k
 or 
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler @1.4k


----------



## Sujeet (May 11, 2012)

No Need of Getting A Workstation Card.
Just add in AMD 6850/6950.Whichever suits your Budget.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

The western digital hard drive i have suggested has a 64MB cache memory, the seagate has 32MB more cache memory will help in faster loading, with the SSD you can put apps which you use a lot for faster bootup and overall better windows performance. 

You can choose to go for the V5900 gpu but that is additional 9k , so you might have to skimp on the processor get a i5 2500k @ 12,500 remove the SSD.



Sujeet said:


> No Need of Getting A Workstation Card.
> Just add in AMD 6850/6950.Whichever suits your Budget.



There is a reason why workstation cards are created since OP does not want to do gaming it is much better for him to opt for workstation card for maximum efficiency in his apps.

Alternate config :



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i5 2500k|12500
*Motherboard*
|ASRock Z77 Extreme 4|10000
*RAM*
|G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) x4 = 16GB|6000
*Graphic Card*
|
*ATI FirePro V5900 Professional Graphic Card*
 |32000
*SSD*
|NO SSD|0
*HDD*
|WD 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive |5650
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II-620W|4700
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet|2650
*Monitor*
|
*Benq G2220HDL LED Monitor*
|7500
*UPS*
|
*APC 800VA*
|2800
*FANS*
|Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler x2|1130
|
*Total*
|85k
It is better to opt for higher amounts of RAM for rendering work.

2 Best possible configs are given above in case you feel you do not need a professional graphics solution, you can opt for a little cheaper gpu with more video memory and get a 24" dell monitor

You can opt for : 

PowerColor AMD/ATI HD 7950 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card @ 30k

or 

MSI AMD/ATI R7970-2PMD3GD5 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card @ 35k

You will also have to upgrade to a good 650W psu.

Cooler Master RS-650-PCAR 650 Watts PSU @ 5k



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i5 2500k|12500
*Motherboard*
|ASRock Z77 Extreme 4|10000
*RAM*
|G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) x4 = 16GB|6000
*Graphic Card*
|
*MSI AMD/ATI R7970-2PMD3GD5 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card*
 |35000
*SSD*
|NO SSD|0
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB HDD Internal Hard Drive |5650
*PSU*
|Cooler Master RS-650-PCAR 650 Watts PSU|5000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet|2650
*Monitor*
|
*Benq G2220HDL LED Monitor*
|7500
*UPS*
|
*APC 800VA*
|2800
*FANS*
|Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler x2|1130
|
*Total*
|89k


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2012)

Right now i7 2600K is available arond 18K and a good Z77.Z68 will cost you around 10K+. So my suggestion is to go for AMD FX 8150 which is available around 11.67K in Smcinternational. In 3DsMAx performance, FX 8150 is slightly behind 2600K for which the premium of extra 6K isn't justified. Another thing is you can get a 990FX based chipset at 9K which is far more feature rich compared to Z68/Z77 chipset.

So here is my suggestion:-

AMD FX 8150 @ 11.675K
Biostar TA990FXE @ 8.5K
G-skill RipjawX 8GB F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL (8GBX1) @ 3.75K
WD Blue 1 TB SATA @ 5K
OCZ Octane S2 128 GB SSD  @ 9.5K
Gigabyte HD 7850 2 GB GDDR5 @ 15.2K
Seasonic SS12II 620 620W 80+ Bronze @ 4.6K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.8K
AOC i2251Fwe 22" IPS LED Display @ 8.3K
Logitec MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo @ 0.7K
APC 1.1 KVA UPS @ 4.6K


Total 76K. This config is better optimized and more VFM solution for your work. Suggested you an IPS panel based display for accurate color reproduction which is better suited for CAD developement.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel 3.6 GHz FCLGA2011 Core i7 3820 Processor|19300
*Motherboard*
|ASRock Z77 Extreme 4|10000
*RAM*
|G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) x4 = 16GB|6000
*Graphic Card*
|
*PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD6950 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card*
 |17800
*SSD*
|NO SSD|0
*HDD*
|WD 1TB HDD Internal Hard Drive 64MB CACHE |7800
*PSU*
|Cooler Master RS-650-PCAR 650 Watts PSU|5000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet|2650
*Monitor*
|
*AOC i2251Fwe 22" IPS LED Display*
|8300
*UPS*
|
*APC 800VA*
|2800
*FANS*
|Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler x2|1130
*CPU COOLER*
|Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler|2200
|
*Total*
|82k


Cilus said:


> Right now i7 2600K is available arond 18K and a good Z77.Z68 will cost you around 10K+. So my suggestion is to go for AMD FX 8150 which is available around 11.67K in Smcinternational. In 3DsMAx performance, FX 8150 is slightly behind 2600K for which the premium of extra 6K isn't justified. Another thing is you can get a 990FX based chipset at 9K which is far more feature rich compared to Z68/Z77 chipset.
> 
> So here is my suggestion:-
> 
> ...



Will 8gb ram do the job ?

@cilus isnt the asrock motherboard good ? :X

LOL Performance difference... and not slightly. 


Spoiler



*www.xbitlabs.com/images/cpu/amd-fx-8150/sysmark-5.png



overclocking performance at its worst: 



Spoiler



*www.xbitlabs.com/images/cpu/amd-fx-8150/t6.png



As folks at x-bit labs say : 



> Overall, overclocking doesn’t really change the situation. However, in those applications where FX-8150 was faster in nominal mode, the gap is no longer that dramatic. And in those tests where Core i5-2500 was ahead, it managed to strengthen its positions even more. In fact, it is not surprising at all: the clock frequency of our FX-8150 processor increased by 28% during overclocking, while the frequency of Core i5-2500K got 42% higher. Moreover, as we can tell from the way the frequency grew during overclocking, Intel Sandy Bridge microarchitecture is more sensitive to frequency increase. In other words, even if we take into account overclocking, the new Bulldozer processors don’t look superior to Intel’s ones, even though they overclock pretty well.



some more rendering scores : *www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/3d-studio-max.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/I/0/318168/original/3ds%20max.png

Why you need a workstation gpu or NOT ?? 

Workstation GPU vs Gaming GPU - YouTube

Ultimate config for a real solid workstation :



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel 3.6 GHz FCLGA2011 Core i7 3820 Processor|19300
*Motherboard*
|ASRock Z77 Extreme 4|10000
*RAM*
|G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) x4 = 16GB|6000
*Graphic Card*
|
*ATI FirePro V5800 Professional Graphic Card*
 |23500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive 32 MB CACHE |5650
*PSU*
|Cooler Master RS-650-PCAR 650 Watts PSU|5000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet|2650
*Monitor*
|
*Benq G2220HDL LED Monitor*
|7500
*UPS*
|
*APC 800VA*
|2800
*FANS*
|Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler x2|1130
*CPU COOLER*
|Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler|2200
|
*Total*
|85k
Dont know if this might help you or no : 
ATI FireGL V5800 - Performance Test - YouTube


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2012)

NoasArcAngel, why to suggest 6950 when better performer HD 7850 is available at lesser price. 
Now 8 GB ram is actually fine for CAD applications in a Home PC, don't just jump to 16 GB. There are very few applications which can actually use that much or Ram. Now don't compare it with Servers because they do need to run multiple applications or multiple requests from several client systems.



> LOL Performance difference... and not slightly.



I think you can save some of laugh of yours rather than spending it here. probably you don't have experience in real life work scenarios. In 3Ds Max applications, from the slides you've posted, at 3DsMax 2011, FX 8150 is just behind 2600K and in 2012, it is in the 3rd position. In both the cases the time difference is less than 1 min. So for gaining that spending 6K extra isn't justified, no matter how much you laugh. 
Actually in pen & Paper the performance difference looks really big but in real life apps that hardly matters with most of the people. For converting a video, you will be needing 1 hour with CPU A and 1:15 mins with CPU B but for that I am not gonna spend a premium for A, try to understand the points.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

Dude i did not suggest 6950 someone suggested that card and so i made a config for that. Also i dont think that i can save some of my laugh(S). An average animation may take 30 hours to make if i use a computer which gives me less performance like you said 15 minutes extra then 15x30 - 4.5 hours extra / movie . Now obviously if i a building a system for rendering then i would want to make the most out of it, and make as many animations as possible. That way if i pay 76k for the system you suggested and if he spends 9k more and gets the one i suggested he can make more movies and recover the 9k very quickly. I hope you get my point.

you are suggesting to him 1 stick of 8gb ram ?? Atleast suggest 2x4GB...

also the gaming gpu like you suggested is not made for this purpose. Whereas the workstation GPU's Are Specifically designed for such usage.

in 2012 it is in the 4th position from the last.. please check. What i am trying to say in straight words is that if i am an animator and i charge for designing then i will want to earn maximum while reducing my effort.


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2012)

Well, if he goes for a 8GB single stick, what's the problem? It will let you add more rams in future and save some slots. Regarding performance, the difference between dual channel and tripple channel is negligible in most of the real life cases.
I understood your concern but the problem is you're assuming that OP is gonna run his system for 24X7 and runs it at full load all the time. Then I think he must opt for a Intel XEON or AMD OPETRON based workstation rather than a PC. *Also the time required to work on an Animation doesn't follow unitary metod like you have calculated.*
However, by spending complete 85K if he can accomodate a 2600K, a good Gfx card and a good Z68/Z77 motherboard then he can go with it and you're right.
Regarding GPU, I think you are just putting whatever people are suggesting. GCN based new AMD cards are providing very good GPU computational power and that's why I have suggested HD 7850. Because of its Non-VLIW SIMD design it performs pretty well in GPU computing.

The problem with you guys are not to understand other points and start insulting them. Your point of getting 2600K within budget is perfectly okay but my VFM solution wasn't bad either in a different angle.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

I did not insult you. Why should he opt for a gaming gpu instead of workstation?

Okay it does not follow unitary method, still if he does the same things in parts i guess it becomes the same then.


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2012)

Ya, OP can go with a workstation GPU and AMD Firepro are pretty good for his budget. But for selecting HD 7800 series, check my post, I have added the explanation.


> Okay it does not follow unitary method, still if he does the same things in parts i guess it becomes the same then.



If you have a single work which needs 20 Hrs to be completed then you can't just do it part by part in most of the cases.


----------



## sachintwinturbo (May 11, 2012)

Is over clocking increasing my budget? if yes then what will be the configuration if I am not going to considered "Overclocking"

@NoasArcAngel
"ATI FirePro V5800 Professional Graphic Card " will not suit my requirement because its Passmark is 1439 & I have  require above 2500
Please go through PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmark Charts for more detail on Passmark

NVIDIA GTX 480,560,56oTi,590	Radeon HD 6950,6970,6990,7850,7870  suit my requirement but I dont  know about their exact price in pune.


----------



## Sujeet (May 11, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Well, if he goes for a 8GB single stick, what's the problem? It will let you add more rams in future and save some slots. Regarding performance, the difference between dual channel and tripple channel is negligible in most of the real life cases.
> I understood your concern but the problem is you're assuming that OP is gonna run his system for 24X7 and runs it at full load all the time. Then I think he must opt for a Intel XEON or AMD OPETRON based workstation rather than a PC. *Also the time required to work on an Animation doesn't follow unitary metod like you have calculated.*
> However, by spending complete 85K if he can accomodate a 2600K, a good Gfx card and a good Z68/Z77 motherboard then he can go with it and you're right.
> *Regarding GPU, I think you are just putting whatever people are suggesting. GCN based new AMD cards are providing very good GPU computational power and that's why I have suggested HD 7850. Because of its Non-VLIW SIMD design it performs pretty well in GPU computing.*
> ...


Current gen. AMD GPU are pretty well for rendering tasks in apps like Maya,3dsMAX,Zbrush,etc and Provides additional benefit of improved Performance in Gaming too.
So there is nothing wrong in opting for a Non-Workstation card.


----------



## HKY (May 13, 2012)

Hi,
I want to buy an assembled PC. My requirements are:-
1. For the development(coding) and testing(using automation tools). Want an excellent processor, motherboard and RAM.
2. I will use this PC for light games only, and not for high end gaming.
3. I can compromise on harddisk space and monitor, as its not a priority for me.

_*Please suggest the Best configuration with brand/model no ans price(if possible)*_ for this. My _*budgets is around 20k to 25k.*_


----------



## Sujeet (May 14, 2012)

HKY said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy an assembled PC. My requirements are:-
> 1. For the development(coding) and testing(using automation tools). Want an excellent processor, motherboard and RAM.
> 2. I will use this PC for light games only, and not for high end gaming.
> ...


Dont Hijack This Thread.
Avoid Confusion.
Create Your Own Thread for your Queries.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 14, 2012)

sachintwinturbo said:


> Is over clocking increasing my budget? if yes then what will be the configuration if I am not going to considered "Overclocking"
> 
> @NoasArcAngel
> "ATI FirePro V5800 Professional Graphic Card " will not suit my requirement because its Passmark is 1439 & I have  require above 2500
> ...



for pricing check with local vendor, and compare them on flipkart.com and primeabgb.com. If the prices seem to high either get it ordered from primeabgb or flipkart. Flipkart will be more expensive. No idea about reliability of prime abgb.

As far as GPU is concerned you can go for a HD 7870 @ 22k

if you can extend your budget a bit get the gtx 670



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD FX 8150|12000
*Motherboard*
|Biostar TA990FXE|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) x2 = 8GB|3000
*Graphic Card*
|
*Asus HD 7950 DirectCU II Top GDDR5 3GB*
 |27000
*SSD*
|Kingston SSDNow V100 64 GB SSD|4480
*HDD*
|WD 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive |7400
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II-620W|4700
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet|2650
*Monitor*
|
*Benq G2220HDL LED Monitor*
|7500
*UPS*
|
*APC 800VA*
|2800
*FANS*
|Cooler Master BC120 |1000
|
*Total*
|86k
prices as from primeabgb.com , smcinternational.in and flipkart.com


----------



## dfcols71 (May 14, 2012)

noasarcangel will the z77 motherboard be compatible with the sandybridge  e cpu

if it is that's the better combination


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 14, 2012)

lga 2011 socket ? ...


----------



## d6bmg (May 14, 2012)

You may even look at GTX580.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 14, 2012)

But in this site z77 extreme 4 is not paired with cpu
intel 3.6 GHz FCLGA2011 Core i7 3820 Processor.
ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme4 > CPU Support List


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 14, 2012)

:O thats why changed


----------



## dfcols71 (May 14, 2012)

Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel latest i7 3770k Ivy Bridge processor 3.5 GHZ-Rs. 21,500.
Motherboard	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	10000
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) x4 = 16GB	6000
Graphic Card	ATI FirePro V5800 Professional Graphic Card 	23500
HDD	Seagate 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive 32 MB CACHE 	5650
PSU	Corsair TX650 W V2	5,520
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet	2650
monitorAOC i2251Fwe 22" IPS LED Display @ 8.3K
UPS	APC 800VA	2800
FANS	Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler x2	1130
CPU COOLER	Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler	2200
 	Total	86500

cpu-ebay


----------



## d6bmg (May 14, 2012)

Change the motherboard from ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 to some other better one. 
Planning to run a 21K processor on a 10K board?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Change the motherboard from ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 to some other better one.
> Planning to run a 21K processor on a 10K board?



retailers in indore run a 21k processor on a 3k board.. how about that??


----------



## dfcols71 (May 15, 2012)

i  dont see any thing wrong in the asrock z77 extreme 4 mb
facts a.Third most popular z77 selling motherboard in newegg behind gigabyte z77ud5h and asus sabretooth z77.besides this review.
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Review - Introduction


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> retailers in indore run a 21k processor on a 3k board.. how about that??



Its India, and that's why they are retailers.


----------



## Prateek Pal (Nov 6, 2016)

I want to buy an assembled PC for animation purpose, mainly for decent renderings...My Budget is between INR 1,00,000-1,20,000.
Please suggest the configuration I should buy.


----------

